# Sony CyberShot



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Can any1 help me transfer video files from my PC to that cam, in order to view them in the cam's screen?
Tryed using Mpeg layer2 (output video files seem to be incoded with that) with no success.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

All camcorders use a codec when both encoding video taken and playing files - this means not only should the file format of anything you want to transfer onto it match but also the codec should match.
Sony unfortunately often choose to use proprietary codecs and file formats (mt2s is a common AVCHD sony file format) - ones they have developed and have not released to the public.
To find out what codec is used you can download and install GSpot from the link in my sig. Once installed open a working video file (preferably a video you have taken) transferred from your camera to your computer. 
GSpot will tell you which codec has been used and if you have that codec on your computer - you should if you have installed the Sony software that came with the camera.
When you want to transfer video to your camera you will need to transcode it using that codec - Format Factory is a good package for that job - link again in my sig


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Well i made a video using format factory with what Gspot told me ( Videp Mpeg layer1 and audio mpeg layer2. same fps, same kb/s, same rezolution.) but it didnt work. file error.
also, every video has a .THM file. Dont know how to make one, so i used a .thm file(seems to be a picture) from a video i took, and renamed the new video to have same name as the .thm file.
Also, on my camera it says "Mpeg video VX
So..what should i do?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

found this about using Digital Camera Media Studio to convert files to be suitable for playing on your camera - as I suspected Sony are using a proprietary codec MPEG MOVIE VX - they are infamous for doing this - makes it hard to like some of their products - very little compatibility.

Digital Camera Media Studio claims to be the only one out there that can do this at the moment - read the OP's comments regarding the time limit for the free trial version

hope this helps - Sony do make things very difficult even saying in one article that it wasn't possible to transfer video files back to MPEG MOVIE MX enabled cameras. :sigh:


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

is it possible to change the codec used by the camera? or is it hardware dependent?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

They are part of the firmware (software) that controls all functions of the camera and as far as I know there are no firmware hacks out for Sony cameras :sigh:


----------

